
Musk dares county officials to arrest him as he reopens Fremont factory - close04
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/05/musk-dares-county-officials-to-arrest-him-as-he-re-opens-fremont-factory/
======
justanotherhn
This reporting is disingenuous at best. He never "dared" them to arrest him.
Can't believe this article is from Ars Technica.

------
chrledntsurf
who cares. sick of hearing about this primadonna.

------
kwillets
Viral marketing.

------
romwell
_Brave_

~~~
nikolay
Brave in his stupidity?

~~~
paypalcust83
No, it's intentional and with a goal. "Brave" in his overt disregard for the
lives of others in the name of money. There is, as of yet, no vaccine and
there is no cure, and the pandemic curve will restart and kill more people if
reopening happens too soon. Lockdowns certainly aren't ideal, but they won't
kill nearly as many people as horribly as hunkering-down for as long as
possible and when the government should be doing more UBI to help people.
Dying alone by drowning on a respirator is a terrible way to go.

~~~
avmich
> in the name of money

You're so sure the reason is money you don't need checking if Musk has other
ways to earn them - more reliably at that. Sorry.

Musk does a lot of mistakes, most of them shoot himself in the foot - in a
mild way, he's a smart guy. When he does make a big one, he might insist - as
a good deal of billionaires would - but to label Musk a strict money chaser
would equal to elevating profit hunting to astronomical heights, both
figuratively and literally. You don't go with your last money - even if it's
your hundred mils - to the business you know is pretty risky unless you have
something else. C'mon.

Where I agree is that it's a highly questionable move, to say mildly.

